# Our MCM Challenge!!!!



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

Well as I'm a bit slow and rubbish, I thought I'd do this altogether as well so hopefully here we go for some great updates  

14th October 2022 stats are 






As is, since I don't believe its starts till tomorrow....  But figured I'd start the post today anyways    Anyways, onwards to the next one!!

15th October 2022!!





Straight out the ball park!     Great work everyone!!  Not sure if what work units you are doing do show up in the WCG Stats but you never know!!   

Here's the 16th October 2022 stats!!





I don't think its changed from the 15th but I'll be grabbing every day so whatever happens, here we go!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2022)

17th October 2022!!





Sadly no change today either but here's hoping someone's going to have some MCM work soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2022)

I haven't yet been able to get any updates for the 18th October 2022 and their website is down


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2022)

19th October 2022!!  





Brilliant work everyone, we are getting along just nicely!!  3rd place is very nice to see!   Here's hoping we'll see a bit more movement with our team whenever the stats are updated...  Been a few hours recently.....


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

20th October 2022!!





And now for the 21st October 2022!!





Here we are for the 22nd October 2022!!





And for the last update for the moment, the 23rd October 2022....





Great work everyone, I hope that you are all OK and well!!    Please do keep up the amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2022)

Here we go for todays WCG MCM Team Challenge results!!  24th October 2022 Stats!!


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2022)

Here we go for the 25th October 2022 MCM update!!  





Amazing work everyone!!     We are crushing it!!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

Here we are for the Daily MCM updates for everyone, first up, the 26th October 2022!!





And now for the 27th October 2022!!





Guess we are going to be a little slower for a bit now until we can get some more GPU upgrades!!     Take care everyone, all the best and I look forward to seeing you all again soon!!   Take care everyone!!

And here we go for our MCM Challenge stats update for the 28th October 2022!!





We are smokin'!!     Amazing work everyone, very well done indeed!!  Hope everyone is doing well and OK    See you again soon


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Oct 30, 2022)

Joined. Am I doing something wrong or my gpu not supported in this folding project?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2022)

dont whant to set it' said:


> Joined. Am I doing something wrong or my gpu not supported in this folding project?


This challenge is entirely about MCM. Only ONP1 has GPU jobs, OPNG so you are not doing anything wrong


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2022)

Here we go for a update for the 29th October 2022...





Great work everyone, another great update as always  



dont whant to set it' said:


> Joined. Am I doing something wrong or my gpu not supported in this folding project?


Welcome to the team and just a quick one, is your forum name the same as your WCG log in??   (Just so I can tag you for future milestones and such  )


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

Here we go for the last two days of the challenge!!
30th October 2022!!





And now for the last day, the 31st October 2022!!





Amazing effort everyone, I'd say that secures our 1st place for this challenge!!     Outstanding!!


----------

